# Looking For a Book To Identify Plants by Leaf?



## rebeltaz (Sep 29, 2019)

Does anyone remember the little Golden Guide books that we used to have to use to do reports in school? Trees, Fishes, etc..? I have a whole stack of those and the one thing I need is missing. I need a book similar in style to those that lets you identify plants by leaf. I know that there are programs (I will not call them "apps") that (supposedly) identify plants by taking a photo, but I don't own a cellphone and even if I did, I want something that is not dependent on technology, for obvious reasons since I ma here  

Right now, I have a few plants growing out in my garden I didn't plant and I'd like to know what they are. Pretty sure one is wild strawberry, but no clue on the other two. But aside from my immediate needs, I'd like to have a handy reference if the need arises in the future...


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

rebeltaz said:


> Does anyone remember the little Golden Guide books that we used to have to use to do reports in school? Trees, Fishes, etc..? I have a whole stack of those and the one thing I need is missing. I need a book similar in style to those that lets you identify plants by leaf. I know that there are programs (I will not call them "apps") that (supposedly) identify plants by taking a photo, but I don't own a cellphone and even if I did, I want something that is not dependent on technology, for obvious reasons since I ma here
> 
> Right now, I have a few plants growing out in my garden I didn't plant and I'd like to know what they are. Pretty sure one is wild strawberry, but no clue on the other two. But aside from my immediate needs, I'd like to have a handy reference if the need arises in the future...


Anyway you can take a picture and post it?


----------



## rebeltaz (Sep 29, 2019)

Yeah, I can do that tomorrow, but that only solves the current problem. I would still like to find a book to have on hand... just in case.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

rebeltaz said:


> Yeah, I can do that tomorrow, but that only solves the current problem. I would still like to find a book to have on hand... just in case.


I can understand that for sure. Awhile back I was looking for something similar, to identify plants and did some searches. Best I could find out is there is no perfect book to list all the different possibilities and it may depend on your area. Sorry I can't be more help, but good luck in your search.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Kinda funny thread, I was watching PBS, guy takes another guy out into the woods and gives examples, you can eat these but not those, I thought they all looked like weeds:vs_laugh:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

You want the actual Golden Guide book? Or something else, like the Reader's Digest North American Wildlife, Guide to Plants and Animals?


----------



## rebeltaz (Sep 29, 2019)

Back Pack Hack said:


> You want the actual Golden Guide book? Or something else, like the Reader's Digest North American Wildlife, Guide to Plants and Animals?


If there is a Golden Guide like this, I wouldn't mind having that just to add to my set, but if there is something more comprehensive, that would be better. I'm not familiar with the Reader's Digest book. I'll have to look at that.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

It would help to have a more exact location. Also brush up on botany. I took Into Botany in College.

I'm in the northeast and have an excellent book for both trees and shrubs, that is not going to help you.

I have one book that has most plants, but it's not a field guide, _Gray's Botany_

This one is the one one I take with me into the woods or in BOB for wild edibles. An excellent reference illustrated with preparation of each plant for the table. It has helped me feed myself when I've been in the woods weeks at a time.









_Edible Wild Plants: A North American Field Guide to Over 200 Natural Foods_ Thomas Elias , Peter Dykeman

This website has a list of books by region in the USA. I'm not acquainted with all the books.

https://chestnutherbs.com/the-best-regional-books-for-plant-identification-and-foraging-wild-foods-and-herbs/

The USDA website has most plants in the USA, but online:

https://plants.usda.gov/checklist.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

rebeltaz said:


> If there is a Golden Guide like this, I wouldn't mind having that just to add to my set, but if there is something more comprehensive, that would be better. I'm not familiar with the Reader's Digest book. I'll have to look at that.


https://www.amazon.com/North-American-Wildlife-Illustrated-Animals/dp/1606524917


----------



## rebeltaz (Sep 29, 2019)

Back Pack Hack said:


> https://www.amazon.com/North-American-Wildlife-Illustrated-Animals/dp/1606524917


I will look at that. Thanks.



Mad Trapper said:


> It would help to have a more exact location. Also brush up on botany. I took Into Botany in College.
> 
> I'm in the northeast and have an excellent book for both trees and shrubs, that is not going to help you.
> 
> ...


In in Alabama. I'll check out those links. Thanks.



1skrewsloose said:


> Kinda funny thread, I was watching PBS, guy takes another guy out into the woods and gives examples, you can eat these but not those, I thought they all looked like weeds:vs_laugh:


I know, right? That's why I need a book. I'd kill myself out in the wild


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> It would help to have a more exact location. Also brush up on botany. I took Into Botany in College.
> 
> I'm in the northeast and have an excellent book for both trees and shrubs, that is not going to help you.
> 
> ...


I have that book. Very good guide.


----------

